
What Fictional Food Do You Most Want to Try? - draenei
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/fictional-foods-you-want-to-eat
======
zunzun
Here in Alabama that would be Deep Fried Nose Nuggets. Most people around here
just eat them raw, though.

------
creatornator
That'd probably be either Ambrosia, the food of the Greek gods, or Manna from
the Torah.

